# Hello! :)



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I'd like to apologize for my English in advance 
When I was a little girl, i used to have mice as pets. Now, around 12 years later, since i no longer live with my "you-have-too-much-animals" parents, i finally returned to my old hobby 
I have few mice now, not the show type ( maybe, someday  ), and my favourite one in a broken agouti tan buck, whose name in English would be something similar to "Dopey" - he's the tamest mouse i have ever seen, loves having his forehead scratched, and has a talent for making silly faces 

I've found this forum by accident and i was amazed by people here - that's not the atmosphere that i was used to on rat/mouse forums, and i just love it 
Nice to meet you all


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you, Lyra. Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Rat forums aren't for the faint of heart. 

Welcome! I too have recently taken advantage of being an independent adult now, haha. When I was a kid I could only have a hamster which I shared with my sister. Now, I have a retriever, cat, two rats, and *thinks* 8 mice. Feels just right!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Seafolly said:


> Rat forums aren't for the faint of heart.


So true... :lol:
For now, i have sadly too little space to have bigger animals, so all of my attention is focused on my mice. My boyfriend is actually quite scared of possibility of us moving into a bigger flat, though


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

As he should be!  When I was in an apartment I stuck with the dog, cat, rats, and MAYBE one or two mice. Now that I'm in a house...oh the breeding has begun.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Lyra.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome, Lyra. The people here sure are great


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Can I ask where you are from? Your English is excellent, btw


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

> Welcome to the forum! Can I ask where you are from? Your English is excellent, btw


I'm from Poland, I'm afraid 
And thank you - I'm glad that you think so  I'm really trying my best, but I sometimes make really stupid mistakes, so I thought I might warn you about them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I've seen many people on forums with English a thousand times worse than yours and English is their native language so you have noooothing to worry about.  Your English is great!


----------

